# Seguimento Sul - Abril 2014



## SpiderVV (1 Abr 2014 às 00:01)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Abr 2014 às 00:48)

Dia 1 

Vento por vezes forte derivado á forte instabilidade atmosférica. Sem chuva e sem trovoada.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (1 Abr 2014 às 00:53)

Évora permanece calmo já há umas horas, apenas caiem umas pingas ocasionais.

As últimas células têm passado a Este da cidade. 

Zero vento, zero trovoada. Amanhã talvez haja animação.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Abr 2014 às 01:11)

Boas,

Segundo o sat24 o tempo no Algarve deverá piorar dentro de poucas horas com varias células em crescimento que segundo o rain detector do sat24 deverá vir forte... É para estar de alerta pois o desenvolvimento vertical é enorme.

Rain
http://sat24.com/?ir=true&ra=true&region=sp


----------



## Gerofil (1 Abr 2014 às 01:36)

Vento forte/Tornado em Vilamoura:

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/tornado-albufeira-mau-tempo-tvi24/1548799-4071.html


----------



## GonçaloMPB (1 Abr 2014 às 01:58)

Évora está tão calmo que até parece uma noite de Verão. Tudo a passar ao lado. Boa noite a todos que vou descansar, que aqui a noite já não da nada.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Abr 2014 às 08:46)

Chuva e rajadas de vento muito fortes. Entretanto assim que isso acontece, a estação perde o sinal.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Abr 2014 às 09:10)

Entretanto aqui continuamos à margem de tudo...


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Abr 2014 às 09:47)

11mm na última hora em Portalegre.  A olho, as rajadas devem ter andado pelos 70 a 90 km/h, com chuva torrencial. Agora, 9,5ºC.


----------



## actioman (1 Abr 2014 às 10:38)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Março 2014*

Bom dia.

Por Elvas olhando para o radar vai continuar a passar tudo ao lado... 

Neste momento estou em Évora e chove a gosto. No caminho a partir do Redondo e até cá foi sempre a chover. Em vários momentos com precipitação muito forte ao ponto de ter de conduzir muito devagar.


----------



## luky (1 Abr 2014 às 10:43)

Grande trovoada a oeste... chegam ruidos bem fortes abafados.
Para ja nada de chuva. Apenas vento forte.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Abr 2014 às 10:44)

Aqui continua tudo a passar ao lado


----------



## AnDré (1 Abr 2014 às 10:50)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Março 2014*

Para já a região mais afectada, segundo o radar, é a costa Vicentina.

Há uma Davis instalada perto de São Teotónio que vai já com *57,7mm*!

A estação do IPMA na Zambujeira do Mar, ia com 34,3mm às 9h.

A estação amadora de Aljezur, vai com 29,4mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Abr 2014 às 11:07)

Bom despertador este. 
Caiu a poucos kms a Este de Odemira, num cabeço.
Esta imagem também é elucidativa por onde têm entrado as células.


----------



## Illicitus (1 Abr 2014 às 11:10)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Março 2014*

Em Lagos chove há horas como se não houvesse amanhã. 

Chuva acompanhada de vento forte e esporadicamente de trovoada.


----------



## Illicitus (1 Abr 2014 às 11:17)

Em Lagos chove forte desde a madrugada. Com vento forte e trovoada esporádica à mistura. 

Já não via chover com esta intensidade há alguns anos.


----------



## Jorge_scp (1 Abr 2014 às 11:29)

A minha tia, que mora na Arrifana, em Aljezur, telefonou esta manhã à minha avó quase em pânico, a dizer que não conseguiu dormir nada por causa dos trovões muito fortes, com chuva diluviana e vento de meter medo.

Já se sabe como são as pessoas mais idosas, mas não deixa de ser um testemunho de uma noite certamente muito interessante pelos lados da Costa Vicentina.


----------



## GoN_dC (1 Abr 2014 às 11:34)

Chuva forte em Portimão há já uns largos minutos.  Também já ouvi umas trovoadas nas redondezas.

Atualização: A  trovoada chegou com uma falha de luz. Continua a chover forte a muito forte.


----------



## joselamego (1 Abr 2014 às 11:46)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Março 2014*



Illicitus disse:


> Em Lagos chove há horas como se não houvesse amanhã.
> 
> Chuva acompanhada de vento forte e esporadicamente de trovoada.



É bom sinal, o sul também merece!


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Abr 2014 às 11:50)

Aqui, até o sol vai espreitando entre as nuvens. Nunca mais choveu desde de ontem à tarde, mais um verdadeiro fiasco aqui pelas bandas de Faro/Olhão. Aqui, só chove quando os modelos não dão nada, por isso, é uma bela mentira a dos modelos hoje.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Abr 2014 às 11:54)

Chuvada forte na zona do Sítio das Fontes, com 13,6mm acumulados nos últimos minutos e com o rain rate a chegar aos 96,8mm/h... a ver quanto tempo mais dura...


----------



## GonçaloMPB (1 Abr 2014 às 12:21)

Bem... Para que é que fui abrir a boca ontem.

Évora tem sido um penico autêntico, segundo a estação da UE situada no colégio Verney, já acumulou 44mm nas últimas 24h. Não sei a fiabilidade da estação. Segue com 10º.

Dois picos de precipitação intensa, um às 7h30m da manhã (possível de ver no radar a linha de instabilidade) e outro agora por volta das 11h30m/12h. O das 7h30m da manhã incluiu uns trovoõezitos para despertar a malta. De resto já há a registar pequenas inundações na cidade de Évora, tem chovido muito, e pelo radar não vai parar tão depressa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Abr 2014 às 12:42)

A estação meteorológica do ecobcg já leva 31.6 mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Abr 2014 às 12:43)

Impressionante o acumulado da estação do ecobcg.
*32 mm*.
Rain rate já superou os 100mm/h.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Abr 2014 às 12:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> Impressionante o acumulado da estação do ecobcg.
> *32 mm*.
> Rain rate já superou os 100mm/h.



Já há problemas no concelho... vou a caminho...


----------



## GoN_dC (1 Abr 2014 às 12:52)

Entretanto volta a trovoada e a chuva mais forte.
Desconfio que os valores em Portimão serão semelhantes aos registados na estação do ecobcg.


----------



## Illicitus (1 Abr 2014 às 12:54)

Depois de uma hora de acalmia, a trovoada e a chuva voltaram a Lagos. 

Sabem dizer se esta estação é fiável?

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IFAROLAG5


----------



## Gerofil (1 Abr 2014 às 13:16)

Estremoz: períodos de chuva, por vezes fortes e acompanhadas por rajadas de vento muito fortes.


----------



## jorgepaulino (1 Abr 2014 às 13:18)

Segundo a estação da Universidade de Évora, já cairam:

52.138mm

Nas ultimas 24 horas.

Fonte: http://www.clima.cge.uevora.pt/evora/


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Abr 2014 às 13:22)

ecobcg disse:


> Já há problemas no concelho... vou a caminho...



Acredito, e continua acumular, parece que chegou aos 40 mm.
Tenho família no algarve, mais propriamente na Aldeia das Açoteias, junto à praia da falésia. 
Foram largos meses a queixarem-se da ausência da chuva, inclusive perguntavam-me constantemente quando é que chovia, preocupação perfeitamente compreensível, eis que a dita cuja apareceu,finalmente.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Abr 2014 às 13:22)

Já existe inundações em Portimão e quedas de árvores no concelho de Silves, segundo o site 112.pt


----------



## Agreste (1 Abr 2014 às 13:49)

a trovoada vai avançando... eu não poria de parte a repetição de fenómenos extremos...


----------



## trovoadas (1 Abr 2014 às 13:59)

No Barlavento parece que a instabilidade está estática à horas. Imagino como estarão as coisas por lá...

Por aqui a manhã tem sido tranquila apesar do aspecto medonho do céu e do vento forte de sul a assobiar pela casa lembrando que vem aí temporal.

Começaram os aguaceiros à pouco por sinal bem grados mas ainda não pegou...vamos ver o que vem aí nas próximas horas


----------



## luky (1 Abr 2014 às 14:02)

Creio que a pior parte da frente ainda nao passou por aqui...
Para ja alguma chuva vento moderado e mar agitadissimo.
Estou ah espera da frente a todo o momento. De facto muito lenta.


----------



## MikeCT (1 Abr 2014 às 14:02)

Em Faro ainda nem molhou o chão..vamos ver ao fim da tarde


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Abr 2014 às 14:07)

No mínimo revoltante


----------



## ecobcg (1 Abr 2014 às 14:17)

*51,2mm* acumulado e a contar....desde as 11h...

Algumas situações de inundação da via pública, com muitos lençóis de água mas nada de especial. Atenção é que a maré está a encher e, no seu pico, aí sim, poderá causar maiores problemas.


----------



## rozzo (1 Abr 2014 às 14:27)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> No mínimo revoltante



Mas revoltante porquê?

Tudo ok que ninguém garante que vá chover muito aí, afinal é um evento convectivo tem sempre a sua parte de "lotaria", mas ainda assim, é por demais óbvio que ainda estás antes da frente, que avança lentamente, e que eventualmente há de chegar à tua região. 
Portanto... Não seria de esperar outra coisa até ela chegar. Se tivesses estações no pré-frontal com acumulados decentes e tu não, podias queixar-te de azar, mas é mais do que evidente tanto no mapa de precipitação do Wunderground como na imagem de radar onde está a fronteira entre as duas condições distintas.

Refilar só por refilar também não serve de nada!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Abr 2014 às 14:33)

Finalmente começou a chover com alguma intensidade


----------



## ecobcg (1 Abr 2014 às 14:35)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Finalmente começou a chover com alguma intensidade



É preciso é saber esperar...!


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Abr 2014 às 14:49)

ecobcg disse:


> É preciso é saber esperar...!



E conhecer a zona onde se vive , não esperar que neve em Maputo e façam 40ºC em Oslo.


----------



## Agreste (1 Abr 2014 às 14:49)

Faro também já debaixo de chuva mas tudo normal.


----------



## Agreste (1 Abr 2014 às 14:54)

O vento acelera um pouco portanto a borrasca está perto.


----------



## Agreste (1 Abr 2014 às 14:58)

De Loulé já sei que pegou a chover de forma intensa.


----------



## luky (1 Abr 2014 às 15:01)

Por aqui passou felizmente sem grande espalhafato.
A olho acho que nao caiu mais de 20mm
Agora vai pingando e o vento continua moderado. O mar sim agitadissimo, um espectaculo.

Pelo que vejo no radat vai continuar a cair ate ah noite e pode ser com alguma intensidade.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Abr 2014 às 15:06)

Por aqui, já chove e o vento sopra forte. A maré cheia é às 16h42m, chuvada é quando enche o túnel.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Abr 2014 às 15:23)

A ribeira de Santana em Santana da Serra, e de Garvão, em Garvão, concelho de Ourique começam a sair de margens.



































(A autoria das fotos não é minha, estão no facebook de amigos de lá)


----------



## Agreste (1 Abr 2014 às 15:48)

Penso que passou a uns 10-15km a oeste daqui pois sei que está a chover ou choveu muito em Loulé.


----------



## Agreste (1 Abr 2014 às 16:02)

Agora sim a descascar em força... abriram-se as torneiras. A ver quanto dura.


----------



## trovoadas (1 Abr 2014 às 16:09)

Por aqui já lá vai uma hora que abriram as comportas! Chuva forte por vezes torrencial. Só falta mesmo a trovoada! O vento acalmou bastante.

É maior chuvada desde Outubro isso é garantido


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Abr 2014 às 16:10)

Chuva persistente, por vezes forte


----------



## Agreste (1 Abr 2014 às 16:18)

O rally este ano não vai ter pó...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Abr 2014 às 16:20)

Chuva torrencial


----------



## ecobcg (1 Abr 2014 às 16:43)

Umas fotos da zona de SIlves.

Para quem não conhece, esta linha de água tem cerca de 2,5 a 3metros de altura...










Mais fotos em:
https://www.facebook.com/freguesia.silves/posts/230306473840016


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Abr 2014 às 16:59)

Boas,

Eis que toca a minha vez... começou a frente por aqui...e está com força! 

Impressionantes as fotos!!


----------



## ALV72 (1 Abr 2014 às 17:06)

Os pilotos do WRC estão aflitos, não conseguem reconhecer as classificativas, as ribeiras estão a transbordar em todo o lado.

João

https://www.facebook.com/PLANETEMARCUS/photos/a.212426225732.174439.206160890732/10152289023390733/?type=1&theater


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Abr 2014 às 17:18)

Mas que grande chuvada!!!


----------



## Prof BioGeo (1 Abr 2014 às 17:21)

Chuva torrencial há já bastante tempo. Fiz agora mesmo a estrada entre Pias e Moura e posso afirmar que está perigosa, com muitos lençóis de água. PRUDÊNCIA a quem anda na estrada... isto não está para brincadeiras!


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Abr 2014 às 17:26)

Vento forte, por volta dos 80 km/h. A minha estação tem estado a falhar constantemente mas ainda registou 76 km/h.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Abr 2014 às 17:27)

]ToRnAdO[;424120 disse:
			
		

> Mas que grande chuvada!!!



A linha de precipitação está vigorosa por aí!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Abr 2014 às 17:27)

Trovoada por aqui!!


----------



## Agreste (1 Abr 2014 às 17:32)

Quando olhas o radar e vês que as células formam um filamento estanto todas alinhadas descarregando muita água em pouco tempo... Acabou por não acontecer aqui pela zona de Faro. O acumulado é bastante modesto: 11mm.


----------



## amando96 (1 Abr 2014 às 17:34)

Aqui por Olhão já pingou bastante, infelizmente não tenho dados


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Abr 2014 às 17:42)

Isto é musica para os meus ouvidos!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Abr 2014 às 17:53)

A base das nuvens está muito baixa... não deixa fotografar nada!!! mas também a linha de instabilidade passou e passou rápido... esperava sinceramente mais..

Por agora chove ligeiramente moderado e ouve-se de vez em quando um ou outro trovão!

Quero mais!!!


----------



## GonçaloMPB (1 Abr 2014 às 17:57)

É conveniente que páre de chover em Évora. 

As valetas estão a transbordar para as estradas, os campos já parecem lagos e o rio Xarrama já há muito que transbordou as margens! 
Existem registos de pequenas inundações de ruas mais baixas.

Segundo a estação do Verney da UE já acumulou mais de 60mm nas últimas 24h.

Agora parou de chover, mas parece que vem lá mais no radar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Abr 2014 às 17:59)

amando96 disse:


> Aqui por Olhão já pingou bastante, infelizmente não tenho dados



Em Olhão, tem pingado umas pingas muito grandes.  Levo 14 mm acumulados até ao momento. De referir, por volta das 16h10m choveu durante 10 minutos de forma torrencial, por aqui.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Abr 2014 às 18:06)

Mais uma alentejana, no rio Torto:






A foto não é da minha autoria


----------



## Gerofil (1 Abr 2014 às 18:20)

Aqui por Estremoz a chuva diminuiu a partir das 18h00 e praticamente já não chove.

O dia foi marcado por chuva moderada, por vezes forte e puxada a vento... Água por todo o lado.


----------



## Agreste (1 Abr 2014 às 18:34)

Os barrancos parecem ued's marroquinos... tudo se encheu de água.


----------



## Aurélio (1 Abr 2014 às 18:49)

Apesar de aqui parece ter sido o sitio onde choveu menos aqui na fronteira entre Barlavento e Sotavento, já temos um registo com algum interesse, falo concretamente de Faro....
Contudo exactamente onde moro em Santa Bárbara segundo a minha mãe me disse choveu torrencialmente e a estrada ia cheia de água .....

Isso significa portanto que terei que ter no minimo uns 30 mm acumulados no dia de hoje (na minha casa).

Nas estações do Wunderground aqui no Algarve .... destaca-se claramente Lagoa com 55 mm acumulados, e depois Aljezur e Almancil com 30 mm acumulados. No Sotavento (depois de Tavira apenas há 2/3 horas começou a chover).

No Alentejo temos Santo Teotónio já com valores acima dos 70 mm, e outra com valores acima dos 50 mm, mas existem tão poucas estações no Alentejo mas acredito que em alguns lugares existam valores na ordem dos 50 ou 70 mm acumulados !

Trovoadas é que nada ....

Para chover assim só mesmo no 1 Abril !


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Abr 2014 às 19:20)

Sigo com 21mm


----------



## Agreste (1 Abr 2014 às 19:27)

De 28 pra cá já vamos com 54mm em 5 dias.


----------



## darque_viana (1 Abr 2014 às 19:45)

Rali de Portugal: chuva complica reconhecimentos (com fotografias)

http://www.autoportal.iol.pt/desporto/ralis-desporto/rali-de-portugal-chuva-complica-reconhecimentos


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Abr 2014 às 19:45)

Por aqui, sigo com 12.9ºC e 20 mm acumulados. Já tenho orquestra das rãs.


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2014 às 20:26)

http://www.autoportal.iol.pt/desporto/ralis-desporto/rali-de-portugal-chuva-complica-reconhecimentos

parece que o rali foi por água abaixo literalmente


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Abr 2014 às 20:29)

Mais uma de Santana da Serra:






A foto não é da minha autoria


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Abr 2014 às 20:29)

Sigo 21 mm e a luz já piscou 3 vezes.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Abr 2014 às 21:02)

*Vento forte causa estragos em Vilamoura*

Por lapso meu, esqueci-me de referir a data, o vento forte foi ontem pelas 19 horas. 

Reportagem da Sic

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/h7rcJgSh5yZ0kq5I6pMK"]http://videos.sapo.pt/h7rcJgSh5yZ0kq5I6pMK[/ame]

Reportagem da RTP

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/Z8bK4Df8JUcoq0RUHIqi"]http://videos.sapo.pt/Z8bK4Df8JUcoq0RUHIqi[/ame]


----------



## Agreste (1 Abr 2014 às 21:44)

Amanhã já teremos abertas e como não viémos de um inverno chuvoso por aqui, os barrancos também limpam mais depressa. Quinta-feira há Rally mas da lama já não se safam.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Abr 2014 às 21:50)

Miguel96 disse:


> Segundo este vídeo constatei que o tornado ocorreu por volta das 17:30h, certo?, derrubou várias árvores( principalmente pinheiros) e causou danos em edifícios como se pode ver nas imagens.
> Hoje havia chance de haver tornados na região algarvia e alentejana tal como alguns membros referiram ,como o Stormy.
> Portanto na minha opinião não foi só vento que provocou estes estragos todos mas sim um tornado F0, pois ás 17:30h a refletividade no radar estava elevada.
> 
> ...



O suposto tornado ocorreu ontem, e não hoje.


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Abr 2014 às 21:55)

Agreste disse:


> Amanhã já teremos abertas e como não viémos de um inverno chuvoso por aqui, os barrancos também limpam mais depressa. Quinta-feira há Rally mas da lama já não se safam.



Off-topic: Quinta-feira vai ser a super especial em Lisboa, em frente ao Jerónimos. Só na sexta é que vão para a gravilha, vamos ver se as coisas até lá se compõe.


----------



## Agreste (1 Abr 2014 às 22:05)

Tens razão. 

Continua a chover e aproximamo-nos dos 60mm... estes 5 dias são o período mais húmido desde outubro.


----------



## Redfish (1 Abr 2014 às 22:09)

Sobre o possível Tornado de ontem em Vilamoura e segundo informações de pessoal amigo o fenômeno ocorreu por volta das 18:30 sendo que a zona das Benfarras tb foi afectada, com alguns trocos de arvores partidos e outros danos...

Se foi um tornado ou não isso não posso afirmar...

Sobre as imagens que mostram o possivel tornado penso que são fenomenos distintos tendo um ocorrido ao largo Vale de Lobo (o das fotos) e talvez antes das 17 h e outro (o de Vilamoura) mais tarde e na zona mais a poente de Vilamoura... 

De resto e aqui na zona interior do Algarve continua a chover de forma fraca/moderada e constante...


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Abr 2014 às 22:11)

> *já choveu mais no 1º dia de Abril do que a média mensal*
> 
> Inundações «pontuais» foram registadas ao longo do dia de hoje no Barlavento algarvio, nomeadamente nos concelhos de Silves, Portimão e Lagoa, mas têm sido «resolvidas prontamente pelos bombeiros», revelou o Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Faro.
> 
> ...



O meu vizinho ecobcg sempre em cima do acontecimento.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Abr 2014 às 22:28)

Sim, vai continuando a pingar por aqui, seguindo com *59,4mm* no Sítio das Fontes e com *71,5mm *aqui em Silves. 

É muita água, para tão poucas horas...

Não foi o dia de bater todos os recordes já registados no Sitio das Fontes (alguns ainda pertencem ao dia 16-11-2012 e ao dia 23-12-2009), mas hoje registaram-se estes:
- maior precipitação em 3 horas, com 49,8mm
- maior precipitação em 6 horas, com 54,0mm
- maior precipitação em 9 horas, com 56,8mm
- maior precipitação em 12horas, com 58,6mm

O dia ainda não acabou, veremos se é batido o dia com maior precipitação, que ainda é de 16-11-2012, com 62,8mm. (não me parece que chegue lá, mas...).


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Abr 2014 às 22:38)

Por aqui, levo 27 mm acumulados e continua a chover. 

ecobcg, hoje tem sido uma verdadeira fonte por aí


----------



## ecobcg (1 Abr 2014 às 22:44)

Estiva a ver agora, e na estação da escola Manuel Teixeira Gomes, em Portimão, o acumulado também está próximos dos *60mm* hoje. E têm 25mm numa hora, ali entre as 11h e as 12h.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Abr 2014 às 22:45)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por aqui, levo 27 mm acumulados e continua a chover.
> 
> ecobcg, hoje tem sido uma verdadeira fonte por aí



Agora se for preciso, só chove em Setembro.... ehehehe!


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Abr 2014 às 23:02)

ecobcg disse:


> Agora se for preciso, só chove em Setembro.... ehehehe!



Mas em Setembro, vai ser aqui na minha zona, a tua estação era a que marcava menos precipitação neste ano hidrológico com hoje deste um bom avanço, por isso, Setembro vai ser meu. 

Em termos de recordes, o meu recorde máximo de precipitação já está muito longe, refere-se a 2 de Outubro de 2007 e a 28 de Setembro de 2008 e são 71 mm.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Abr 2014 às 23:06)

Volta a chover moderado aqui em Silves.... isto hoje não pára... lol!


----------



## Gerofil (1 Abr 2014 às 23:14)

Já lá vão muitas horas com aquelas manchas amarelas e acastanhadas na raia com a Espanha...

​


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Abr 2014 às 23:50)

Continua a chover moderado..


----------



## GonçaloMPB (2 Abr 2014 às 00:03)

Chove moderado novamente em Évora, após um período de acalmia de aguaceiros fracos. 

Mais um corredor de células com água a dirigir-se para a região de Évora, provenientes do Litoral Alentejano. 

9ºC neste momento.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Abr 2014 às 00:17)

Está a chover bastante por aqui!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Abr 2014 às 00:57)

Chove muito!


----------



## GonçaloMPB (2 Abr 2014 às 01:31)

Bem tem sido um massacre no extremo Oeste da Andalucia e na zona Sul da Extremadura Espanhola que vai lá vai.


----------



## frederico (2 Abr 2014 às 05:28)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Bem tem sido um massacre no extremo Oeste da Andalucia e na zona Sul da Extremadura Espanhola que vai lá vai.



Os meus pais foram a Huelva e disseram que em Espanha estava a chover muito mais que no Algarve. 

Entre ontem e esta madrugada Tavira acumulou quase 30 mm.


----------



## Agreste (2 Abr 2014 às 08:48)

65mm em 5 dias, 277 desde outubro. A média são 454... Long way to go.


----------



## trovoadas (2 Abr 2014 às 09:57)

Eu diria que esta chuva foi um milagre dos céus! Fico impressionado com esse teu valor de 277mm....Como se 500 já não fossem poucos...
Enfim deve estar para breve o reverso da medalha!

Agora parece que irá fechar a torneira novamente e sabe-se lá até quando...vamos ver se ainda chove hoje qualquer coisa para depois entrarmos em modo "estio"


----------



## georsf (2 Abr 2014 às 10:32)

Boas 
Alguem tem valores de precipitação para a zona de Silves no dia de ontem
Obrigado


----------



## ecobcg (2 Abr 2014 às 10:40)

Algumas fotos de ontem na zona de Lagoa:












O resto das fotos por ser visto aqui.


----------



## ecobcg (2 Abr 2014 às 10:42)

georsf disse:


> Boas
> Alguem tem valores de precipitação para a zona de Silves no dia de ontem
> Obrigado




Bom dia,

Em Silves registei 72mm... na zona do Sítio das Fontes o acumulado foi de 60mm.


----------



## Redfish (2 Abr 2014 às 10:51)

Aguaceiros de momento...

Pelas Imagens do Radar IPMA parece que temos algumas células em formação em algumas zonas do Algarve que poderão ainda trazer mais alguma precipitação...


----------



## Z13 (2 Abr 2014 às 10:53)

Não há fome que não dê em fartura!!


----------



## ecobcg (2 Abr 2014 às 10:59)

Redfish disse:


> Aguaceiros de momento...
> 
> Pelas Imagens do Radar IPMA parece que temos algumas células em formação em algumas zonas do Algarve que poderão ainda trazer mais alguma precipitação...



Aqui de Lagoa consigo ver que a zona de Silves deve estar a levar com um aguaceiro forte, de granizo provavelmente (atendendo à cor da cortina de precipitação).

No Sítio das Fontes também já chove, leva já 2,4mm neste momento, com um rain rate de 30mm/h há minutos...


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Abr 2014 às 11:51)

Por aqui, levo 5 mm acumulados durante a madrugada e ontem fechei o dia com 29 mm. A partir de Domingo vem o Verão com máximas de 25ºC.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (2 Abr 2014 às 13:33)

Évora com boas abertas. Aguaceiros fracos ocasionais.


----------



## YuRiSsS (2 Abr 2014 às 14:25)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Évora com boas abertas. Aguaceiros fracos ocasionais.



Agora começou a chover bem por Évora...


----------



## PedroMAR (2 Abr 2014 às 15:33)

www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=773963892621789&set=pcb.773964159288429&type=1&theater
Ontem na freguesia de Nª Srª de Machede, Concelho de Évora


----------



## Agreste (2 Abr 2014 às 15:43)

Alguém tentou atravessar a ribeira de machede?


----------



## PedroMAR (2 Abr 2014 às 15:50)

Agreste disse:


> Alguém tentou atravessar a ribeira de machede?



Felizmente não.


----------



## Agreste (2 Abr 2014 às 16:18)

Aqui pelo sul, um aguaceiro fraco na parte da manhã e finito. A ver quando teremos mais chuva pois parece que o próximo período humido será após o dia 10.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (2 Abr 2014 às 17:03)

YuRiSsS disse:


> Agora começou a chover bem por Évora...


A essa hora estava eu dentro do carro à espera que parasse de chover, foi um belo aguaceiro e ainda cairam umas pedrinhas de granizo inofensivas.

Agora segue com aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Abr 2014 às 17:31)

Cenário actual, com aguaceiro forte neste momento


----------



## Gerofil (2 Abr 2014 às 18:11)

Céu completamente escuro para leste, sueste e sul de Estremoz...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Abr 2014 às 19:03)




----------



## SpiderVV (2 Abr 2014 às 19:16)

9,8ºC. 6,0mm.


----------



## vagas (2 Abr 2014 às 20:02)

Por aqui a tarde foi assim


----------



## Gerofil (2 Abr 2014 às 20:43)

Em Silves caiu num dia a chuva de um mês

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/c8q9cdoIMT106wRvVHh1"]Em Silves caÃ­u num dia a chuva de um mÃªs - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]

RTP Notícias


----------



## ecobcg (2 Abr 2014 às 21:02)

Gerofil disse:


> Em Silves caiu num dia a chuva de um mês
> 
> "http://videos.sapo.pt/c8q9cdoIMT106wRvVHh1"]Em Silves caÃ*u num dia a chuva de um mÃªs - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/url]
> 
> RTP Notícias



Andava à procura do video, mas não o estava a encontrar... ehehe.


----------



## stormy (3 Abr 2014 às 00:25)

*::::::5f01h----5f07h:::::::*

A modelação indica para o período  que uma bolsa de ar frio em altura deverá deslizar para SE sobre o sul de PT continental.

Á superfície mantem-se ar razoavelmente húmido, resultando em CAPE na ordem dos 400-800J/Kg.


Em resposta espera-se convecção, alguma dela já activa a esta hora a W.

*Durante a madrugada  um mid/upper jet deverá avançar para norte á frente de uma dorsal que se adentra vinda de SW.*
*A dinamização do fluxo e a divergência associada ao jet deverão criar condições marginais para o surgimento de algumas células organizadas, com risco de granizo e precipitação excessiva.

Por este motivo coloco um polígono de nowcasting para o litoral SW e S, onde a confiança em CAPE´s mais altos é maior.*








- Granizo
- Precipitação pontualmente excessiva


----------



## Agreste (3 Abr 2014 às 12:48)

Tudo tranquilo, aguaceiros fracos e bastante rápidos.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Abr 2014 às 01:00)

Tarde de Quinta-feira, com períodos de céu muito nublado e aguaceiros...


----------



## ecobcg (4 Abr 2014 às 09:51)

Um breve video, ainda sobre o passado dia 1:


----------



## Agreste (4 Abr 2014 às 17:39)

Sol durante a manhã... céu mais nublado à tarde.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Abr 2014 às 22:25)

Estremoz: final de tarde e noite de chuva persistente


----------



## talingas (4 Abr 2014 às 22:36)

Por aqui o dia inteiro foi dominado por céu muito nublado, nevoeiro que se intensificou da parte da tarde, e chuvisco persistente.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Abr 2014 às 22:39)

1,5mm de chuvisco acumulados.  Já farta.


----------



## talingas (4 Abr 2014 às 22:40)

SpiderVV disse:


> 1,5mm de chuvisco acumulados.  Já farta.



Chamada chuva molha parvos...


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Abr 2014 às 01:49)

2,4mm. 12,5ºC.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (5 Abr 2014 às 12:40)

Évora acorda com o céu muito nublado e chuviscos a aguaceiros fracos. Está um sábado da "treta", espero que limpe para a tarde.

Já não há paciência para este tempo.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Abr 2014 às 15:08)

Tempo já mais agradável mas um pouco abafado, 17,0ºC com 88% HR. Mínima de 12,2ºC. 5,4mm acumulados.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Abr 2014 às 15:23)

19,1ºC e céu muito nublado


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Abr 2014 às 04:04)

Nevoeiro denso como não via há anos mesmo, a zona industrial é altamente povoada de luminosidade... Nem uma luz é perceptível.  12,1ºC e 97% HR.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Abr 2014 às 12:30)

20ºc


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Abr 2014 às 19:22)

Máxima de 26ºC


----------



## Agreste (7 Abr 2014 às 12:39)

manhã de sol e calor.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Abr 2014 às 12:40)

25,4ºC 
O GFS prevê 31,7ºC sábado para Serpa


----------



## jorgepaulino (7 Abr 2014 às 13:14)

Foto agora em Évora, virada para Sudoeste.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Abr 2014 às 14:55)

Dia mais quente do ano até ao momento - 27,8ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Abr 2014 às 01:09)

19,0ºC e 47% HR.  Máxima de 24,2ºC ontem.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Abr 2014 às 09:48)

Bom dia, já nos 20ºC!
Hoje promete...


----------



## ecobcg (8 Abr 2014 às 10:05)

Bom dia,

Depois de ontem ter tido a máxima do ano (até agora) por aqui, com *27,4ºC* no Sítio das Fontes, hoje sigo já com 23,3ºC neste momento. Está bem agradável.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Abr 2014 às 11:33)

25,9ºc


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Abr 2014 às 15:03)

29,8ºc


----------



## Brunomc (8 Abr 2014 às 17:01)

Boas
Já tive uma máxima de *27.7ºC* ás 16h40


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Abr 2014 às 18:40)

Máxima de 30,7ºC


----------



## Gerofil (8 Abr 2014 às 20:03)

*Lagos* (19h45)... 






Fonte: Vivenda Miranda


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Abr 2014 às 21:01)

22,2ºC, em subida. Vento de nordeste.


----------



## Agreste (8 Abr 2014 às 22:38)

Sim, essa nebulosidade media/alta começou a entrar ao por do sol. E vi também algumas virgas.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Abr 2014 às 01:12)

Pelo Rain Alarm parece que já choveu por Vendas Novas por volta da meia-noite. Agora parece que estão a surgir novas células a oeste de Estremoz e deslocando-se para nordeste...


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Abr 2014 às 02:21)

Queda de pressão repentina com aumento do vento de nordeste, máxima de 35 km/h até agora. Temperatura em aumento rápido, 21,8ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Abr 2014 às 04:52)

Desde a subida repentina de temperatura que não desceu, 21,6ºC.


----------



## Agreste (9 Abr 2014 às 08:22)

Nuvens de base media e alta... não vai sair nada daqui.


----------



## Agreste (9 Abr 2014 às 12:08)

Presença de chuva, virgas mal formadas, a própria frente era uma virga. Por esta altura está tudo desfeito.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Abr 2014 às 13:21)

Mínima de 19,6ºC. Mínima tropical de 20,4ºC na cidade! Neste momento 24,0ºC e vento moderado de SW, seguido de mais uma mudança na pressão repentina, típica de situações de atmosfera instável.






Observação noutra estação


----------



## actioman (9 Abr 2014 às 13:30)

Por aqui também é registada igualmente essa subida de pressão atmosférica!






A noite também foi amena e com subida de temperatura em alguns períodos. A mínima até ao momento foi de 15,7ºC às 06h28.

Neste momento tempo abafado e céu encoberto com 23,1ºC mas já registei 24,9ºC perto do meio dia. O vento também se faz notar mais agora com uma rajada à pouco de 33,8 km/h - (13h20).

Abraço


----------



## ecobcg (9 Abr 2014 às 13:34)

Aqui por Silves vão caindo uma pingas grossas... de resto, 21ºC e vento fraco a moderado de SE.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Abr 2014 às 13:53)

Á medida que a pressão desceu repentinamente de madrugada, a temperatura subiu, e igualmente subiu o vento e girou o vento, o que me faz acreditar que possa ter sido um pequeno heat burst. A temperatura lá se ficou nos 21ºC a noite toda, tendo aumentado aos 22,0 temporariamente, excepto aquele período à 1 da manhã onde desceu aos 19,6 mínimos.






Actualmente, 23,2ºC e vento de Sul. Céu encoberto.


----------



## Agreste (9 Abr 2014 às 14:15)

Chamemos-lhe chuva em Loulé... o radar continua polvilhado mas é tudo seco.


----------



## Redfish (9 Abr 2014 às 14:18)

Por Loulé houve a formação de uns interessantes Mammatus associados a uma celula que passou pela Cidade...

Tb pingou qualquer coisa...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Abr 2014 às 15:28)

Uma fotografia que encontrei no Facebook:








Hoje em Estói, Faro 

Foto de Hernâni Maria Cabral


----------



## vitoreis (9 Abr 2014 às 16:10)

Também apanhei essas mammutos a partir de Faro, bastante interessantes:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Abr 2014 às 21:12)

Mais uma foto pelo facebook:






Faro, foto de Bruno Filipe Pires.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Abr 2014 às 22:43)

Esta manhã também observei várias mammatus em Estremoz, por volta das 08h45.
Entretanto publico uma fotografia que tirei por volta das 17h40, mostrando o céu escuro que era possível ver (a fotografia foi tirada a sul de Évora, por telemóvel, mostrando o aspecto visível para leste).


----------



## Prof BioGeo (9 Abr 2014 às 23:04)

Hoje foi de facto um dia de _mammatus_ e _virga_. Foto de hoje de manhã, cerca das 8:30. Não sei bem se isto se classifica como _virga_ ou se é mais correto dizer _precipitatio_... Seja o que for, é muito bonito!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Abr 2014 às 13:33)

24,5ºc


----------



## Agreste (10 Abr 2014 às 21:03)

Hoje foi tarde de poeira... mal se via a serra e claro aquele ar abafado com variações bruscas de temperatura.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Abr 2014 às 22:02)

Ontem e hoje tive oportunidade de percorrer quase todo o concelho de Silves; fiquei bastante admirado, em termos positivos, pela beleza da paisagem e pela elevado aproveitamento agrícola praticado nesta zona do Algarve.

Passei esta manhã na barragem de Odelouca e fiquei a saber que a sua capacidade de armazenamento se encontra acima dos 90 % e que fica garantido o abastecimento publico de água para o Algarve nos próximos dois anos. Existe uma estação meteorológica junto ao paredão da barragem.

O dia esteve muito ensolarado, com a temperatura muito agradável.

Campos agrícolas





Barragem de Odelouca





Quinta pedagógica (Silves)





Quinta pedagógica (CM Silves)





Produto de marca (produção anual de 8 000 000 de litros; 85 % é exportado)


----------



## Agreste (12 Abr 2014 às 20:21)

Já não são os pomares dos anos 80, a cultura evoluiu muito, hoje é tudo muito apurado (sumo, pasteurização, análise físico-química, análise microbiológica, vida-de-prateleira e embalagem). 

Manhã de neblina e tarde de sol.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Abr 2014 às 03:25)

13,6ºC e algum nevoeiro. Entretanto uns metros mais acima na cidade, 17,0ºC. Inversão térmica bem grande.


----------



## Agreste (13 Abr 2014 às 10:33)

E a neblina escondeu o sol da manhã...


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Abr 2014 às 13:28)

O sol já descobriu, a temperatura vai nos 21.2ºC e a lestada continua.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Abr 2014 às 14:45)

26,1ºc


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Abr 2014 às 21:00)

Boas, por aqui, a manhã começou com nevoeiro e que obrigou ao desvio de 5 aviões do Aeroporto de Faro para a Andaluzia http://sol.sapo.pt/inicio/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=103490, a tarde já foi de sol e bem agradável.

Máxima: 24.1ºC
mínima: 12.4ºC


----------



## Agreste (14 Abr 2014 às 12:20)

Chuviscou há pouco... agora abriu... De manhã estava bem mais carregado.


----------



## talingas (14 Abr 2014 às 18:09)

Hoje o céu têm-se apresentado muito nublado durante todo o dia. Mas a temperatura está relativamente agradável,  21,5ºC por agora, o pico foi de 22,7ºC.


----------



## Agreste (15 Abr 2014 às 21:09)

Dia de céu nublado, abriu apenas por umas 3 horas da parte da tarde. Sem chuva e sem vento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Abr 2014 às 22:19)

Agreste disse:


> Dia de céu nublado, abriu apenas por umas 3 horas da parte da tarde. Sem chuva e sem vento.



Dia de céu nublado e também com bastante neblina, nem conseguia-se ver a Ilha do Farol nem o Cerro de São Miguel esta tarde.

Máxima: 21.0ºC
mínima: 16.2ºC
actual: 16.4ºC


----------



## Agreste (16 Abr 2014 às 23:27)

Dia de sol e algum calor.


----------



## ecobcg (17 Abr 2014 às 11:20)

Céu limpo, sol e 26,2ºC neste momento... as praias já têm uma boa afluência!


----------



## Agreste (17 Abr 2014 às 11:42)

Já me despedi dos banhos de água quente em casa... está calor e a fatura do gás agradece porque fica só para o fogão.


----------



## Agreste (17 Abr 2014 às 15:32)

a estação do MikeCT marca 24ºC aqui em Faro mas eu tenho calor como num dia de verão.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Abr 2014 às 15:48)

Temperatura máxima do ano, com 27,0ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (17 Abr 2014 às 15:50)

28,4ºc


----------



## Gerofil (17 Abr 2014 às 18:51)

Estremoz: máxima do ano, com 27,8 ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Abr 2014 às 20:59)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e agradável.

Máxima: 24.0ºC
mínima: 14.8ºC
actual: 18.7ºC


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (18 Abr 2014 às 01:01)

01:00 -- 18.1ºC Que noite!!!


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Abr 2014 às 01:05)

18,2ºC aqui. Está a começar a ocorrer inversão térmica pelo vento estar agora nulo.


----------



## talingas (18 Abr 2014 às 20:21)

A sexta-feira santa mais enfadonha que já vi... 






Esteve assim o dia todo... 
Tatual: 12,7ºC


----------



## Gerofil (19 Abr 2014 às 00:55)

Alto Alentejo e leste do Baixo Alentejo: Sexta-feira marcado pela ausência de sol durante todo o período diurno, devido à persistência de nebulosidade baixa...


----------



## aoc36 (19 Abr 2014 às 20:02)

começou a cair as primeiras pingas por Albufeira....


----------



## vitoreis (20 Abr 2014 às 02:30)

Chove com bastante intensidade desde as 02:00. Esta noite promete acumulados interessantes.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Abr 2014 às 02:57)

Chuva torrencial durante 30 minutos, como há muito tempo não via e sem trovoada.                                           Edit 3:08: Volta a chuva diluviana, levo 20 mm acumulados, a continuar assim vai haver problemas.


----------



## frederico (20 Abr 2014 às 03:14)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Chuva torrencial durante 30 minutos, como há muito tempo não via e sem trovoada.                                           Edit 3:08: Volta a chuva diluviana, levo 20 mm acumulados, a continuar assim vai haver problemas.



Em Cacela chove com força há quase uma hora.


----------



## Brunomc (20 Abr 2014 às 08:32)

Bom Dia
Chuva torrencial por aqui  
12.6ºC de momento..


----------



## thunder_chaser (20 Abr 2014 às 08:59)

Chuva e trovoada pelo Barlavento Algarvio. Boa Páscoa


----------



## aoc36 (20 Abr 2014 às 09:17)

Acamboam de cair 3 bombas ( trovoada) até mete medo!
Ps: agora mesmo muito potente, tremeu tudo!


----------



## Aurélio (20 Abr 2014 às 09:45)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Chuva torrencial durante 30 minutos, como há muito tempo não via e sem trovoada.                                           Edit 3:08: Volta a chuva diluviana, levo 20 mm acumulados, a continuar assim vai haver problemas.



Sortudos .... passou tudo a sul daqui, Faro segue com 20 mm acumulados, e aqui 10 km a norte mal molhou o chão


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Abr 2014 às 10:34)

É o dilúvio em Olhão, a noite caiu e chove de forma impressionante.


----------



## AnDré (20 Abr 2014 às 10:42)

Aurélio disse:


> Sortudos .... passou tudo a sul daqui, Faro segue com 20 mm acumulados, e aqui 10 km a norte mal molhou o chão



Ao contrário do que é normal, a precipitação está a concentrar-se junto à costa.

Almancil 22mm, Loulé 12mm, Benafim 6mm.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Abr 2014 às 10:57)

Sigo com 30 mm, choveu 10 mm em 30 minutos, já que a partir das 3h30m da manhã nunca mais tinha chovido. Uma coisa estranha é o vento que devia estar de sul e está de nw e teve assim a noite inteira. Aqui a trovoada é só ao longe.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Abr 2014 às 12:18)

4,2mm acumulados de madrugada, só espero que não chova esta tarde, senão estraga o Cortejo Histórico e Etnográfico de Serpa...


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Abr 2014 às 12:25)

Por aqui, não chove, o sol vai espreitando. Sigo com 14.5ºC e 33 mm acumulados. Este mês, segue com 72 mm acumulados, é mesmo Abril águas mil.


----------



## actioman (20 Abr 2014 às 12:41)

Por aqui o acumulado é zero! Vamos ver se consigo chegar aos 10mm, já seria muito bom. A malta do Algarve é se se safa! A ver se se animam um pouco! 

A mínima até ao momento foi de 9,3ºC cerca das 06h.

Neste momento 15,2ºC e céu carregado. Mas morre tudo pelo caminho. Vamos ver o que conseguirá cá chegar. espero que se formem mais perto.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (20 Abr 2014 às 13:31)

Dilúvio em Évora.


----------



## trovoadas (20 Abr 2014 às 14:29)

Por aqui o sol vai espreitando com bons períodos de sol. Parece-me que está a haver bastante aquecimento diurno que poderá potenciar a instabilidade nas próximas horas. 
Pelo radar aproxima-se uma boa zona de instabilidade que parece vir com bastante força.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Abr 2014 às 14:46)

Parece que vem células para aqui, veremos o que da.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Abr 2014 às 14:54)

Alandroal: períodos de chuva, por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada, desde as 13h00...


----------



## stormy (20 Abr 2014 às 15:06)

Confirma-se o cenário de convecção pontualmente severa organizada em linhas/bandas.

O máximo de CAPE modelado será nas próximas 3-4h, e a dinâmica/shear parecem decentes, pelo que coloco um polígono de nowcasting por eminencia de convecção organizada potencialmente severa.

*Dom1515----Dom1900 *







Espera-se essencialmente precipitação excessiva e em menor grau rajadas marginalmente severas.


----------



## actioman (20 Abr 2014 às 16:23)

E pronto acabei de chegar aos 10mm.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Abr 2014 às 16:35)

Chuva moderada a norte de Portalegre


----------



## Gerofil (20 Abr 2014 às 23:58)

*Intensidade da precipitação às 09h40*





Faro com *50,0 mm* de precipitação entre as 00h00 e as 18h00UTC de hoje, segundo o WeatherOnline

Outros dados de precipitação acumulada entre as 09h00 e as 21h00UTC (dados do IPMA):

Évora (Aeródromo) – 33,3 mm
Alcácer do Sal (Barrosinha) – 32,8 mm
Mértola (Vale Formoso) – 27,7 mm
Elvas – 26,4 mm
Beja – 24,4 mm
Viana do Alentejo – 20,9 mm
Mora – 17,2 mm
Castro Marim (R.N. Sapal) – 9,3 mm
Vila Real S. António – 7,4 mm
Castro Verde (N. Corvo) – 7,4 mm
Sines – 7,3 mm
Portel (Oriola) – 7,2 mm
Avis (Benavila) – 6,0 mm
Portalegre – 5,0 mm
Estremoz – 3,6 mm
Portalegre (Cidade) – 3,4 mm
Coruche – 1,8 mm
Reguengos (S.P. Corval) – 1,1 mm


----------



## Aurélio (21 Abr 2014 às 00:50)

Boa noite,

Grande parte da precipitação aqui no Algarve e sem dados das zonas mais a sotavento, foi em grande parte aqui nesta região , sendo que Almancil somou cerca de 42 mm, e segundo a OGIMET caiu 50 mm hoje em Faro, embora outro colega aqui de Faro tenha registado somente 35 mm no dia de hoje !

Parece que por aqui apenas chove se houver trovoada, e claro se estivermos na Primavera e não no Inverno


----------



## GonçaloMPB (21 Abr 2014 às 01:50)

Évora - O penico do Alentejo.


----------



## Redfish (21 Abr 2014 às 08:46)

Aqui somente a registar aguaceiro  por volta das 07:30, de resto ver o que o dia nos espera...

Ontem e na zona interior Algarvia (a minha) a precipitação ficou muito além do esperado com acumulados pouco significativos (inferiores a 10mm certamente), contudo e fruto de uma trovoada bem intensa ontem por volta das 09:00/10:00 h tive o modem lá de casa queimado e os meus pais a TV, fruto  da queda de um raio bem perto (devo confessar que não me lembro dum ruido tão forte e um susto monumental )...


----------



## Agreste (21 Abr 2014 às 10:07)

A estação do MikeCT parou nas 11 da noite de ontem... 

Temos tido alguns aguaceiros mas mais fracos...


----------



## Agreste (21 Abr 2014 às 12:01)

Já actualizou. 

Abril quase a bater outubro de 2013... chuva a sério é fora dos meses de inverno.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Abr 2014 às 13:13)

Trovoada a norte de Olhão, neste momento.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Abr 2014 às 13:19)

Belo aguaceiro por aqui! Mas nada de trovoada.  3,4mm acumulados hoje...

Foto do aguaceiro deste momento:





Ontem estive fora e fiquei surpreendido com esses acumulados na zona de Faro. Nada mau! Aqui ontem só rendeu 6mm...


----------



## amando96 (21 Abr 2014 às 13:28)

Céu um bocado agreste a norte de olhão


----------



## Agreste (21 Abr 2014 às 14:21)

Estoiro algures por aqui... Vai começar a descascar. O radar mostra um núcleo agressivo a deslizar ao longo da costa...


----------



## Agreste (21 Abr 2014 às 14:27)

Passa-se qualquer coisa a norte ou nordeste daqui, não vejo bem tenho os prédios todos na minha frente... deve estar a chover bastante lá pra são miguel na serra. 

Mas o radar mostra outro núcleo a avançar vindo de vilamoura/quarteira.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Abr 2014 às 14:33)

Boas,

Perdoem a minha ausência, pois o meu pc avariou... e quando isto avaria fica tudo para trás...até no meu site!!

Desde ontem que por aqui são aguaceiros por vezes diluviamos acompanhados de bombas... Grande tempo este por aqui! Á moda antiga!!

Neste momento mais um aguaceiro que já foi forte, e que neste momento é disperso e fraco.

De manha assisti á formação de uma super célula a norte sobre a serra... Linda!! mas sem fotos para vos puder mostrar!! Bela formação!! e com cada raio!! 

Um abraço!


----------



## Gato Preto (21 Abr 2014 às 14:50)

Ontem perto de Ferreira do Alentejo, por volta das 17h.
Alguns minutos depois choveu intensamente, com alguns momentos de vento forte horizontal.
As fotos não dão o aspecto verdadeiro do panorama. Ao vivo estava fantástico.


----------



## Agreste (21 Abr 2014 às 14:54)

Gato Preto disse:


> Ontem perto de Ferreira do Alentejo, por volta das 17h.



Um pequeno Arcus... 

Estamos debaixo de uma mancha vermelha mas de momento nem sequer chove.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Abr 2014 às 16:16)

Aqui a SE de Lagoa, uma pequena célula engraçada...


----------



## frederico (21 Abr 2014 às 18:00)

amando96 disse:


> Céu um bocado agreste a norte de olhão



Na zona de Cacela chuviscou quase toda a tarde mas há cerca de uma hora parou. A estação de Tavira não está a emitir dados e não é possível saber quanto rendeu este evento.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Abr 2014 às 18:20)

Precipitação acumulada entre as 09h00 de ontem e as 09h00 de hoje, segundo o IPMA:

Elvas – 41,9 mm
Évora (Aeródromo) – 37,0 mm
Alcácer do Sal (Barrosinha) – 36,3 mm
Mértola (Vale Formoso) – 29,0 mm
Beja – 28,6 mm
Viana do Alentejo – 21,7 mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Abr 2014 às 19:51)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado tornando-se pouco nublado, a partir das 17 horas, durante a tarde ainda caiu um forte aguaceiro acompanhado de trovoada.

Máxima: 19.1ºC
mínima: 12.6ºC
actual: 17.4ºC

Precipitação: 13 mm

Precipitação (20/04): 37 mm


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Abr 2014 às 19:52)

16,4mm acumulados ontem


----------



## Teles (21 Abr 2014 às 20:28)

amando96 disse:


> Céu um bocado agreste a norte de olhão



Excelente registo!


----------



## Agreste (21 Abr 2014 às 23:44)

ecobcg disse:


> Aqui a SE de Lagoa, uma pequena célula engraçada...



Passou por aqui ao final da tarde mas já desfigurada...


----------



## actioman (22 Abr 2014 às 01:24)

Por aqui nestes últimos dois dias houve uma boa rega! Até eu fiquei surpreendido! No total a minha estação registou 38,2mm. 28mm no Domingo de Páscoa 20/04/2014 e 10,2mm ontem dia 21/04/2014.

O dia foi marcado pelas belas formações de cumuloninbus (bigornas) ao longe. Mas nenhuma passou pela cidade.

Aqui fica uma imagem na direcção de Espanha:






Neste momento registo 10,8ºC.

Abraço


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Abr 2014 às 11:56)

frederico disse:


> Na zona de Cacela chuviscou quase toda a tarde mas há cerca de uma hora parou. A estação de Tavira não está a emitir dados e não é possível saber quanto rendeu este evento.



A estação de Tavira voltou ao activo e registou a seguinte precipitação:

Domingo (20/04): 27.4 mm

Ontem (21/04): 7.71 mm

Este evento foi melhor em Faro e Olhão, para equilibrar as contas aqui na zona.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Abr 2014 às 08:04)

Curioso como o radar de Loulé mostra uma coisa completamente diferente que passou por aqui, não notei nada de anormal!
Loulé: http://imgur.com/1mJBxVz
Coruche: http://imgur.com/UqGtgD8
Mosaico: http://imgur.com/ZoD4gky

Sigo com 0,6mm, nada de importante como o radar aparenta.  No entanto, o sat24 mostrou uma bela célula a formar-se aqui em cima no meio da "palha"...


----------



## Agreste (23 Abr 2014 às 21:08)

Céu parcialmente nublado... aqui junto da praia estávamos na fronteira, percebia-se que do lado da serra estava bastante mais carregado. Como se esperava não chegou a chover...


----------



## actioman (24 Abr 2014 às 00:10)

Boa noite,

Por Elvas o dia foi fresquinho e cinzento, com chuviscos muito fracos e algumas abertas. Pelas 18h30 lá caiu um aguaceiro mais jeitoso e registei um acumulado de 0,4mm.

Perto de São Miguel de Machede (entre Évora e o Redondo) ao final da tarde observei estas formações interessantes:

















A máxima do dia foi de 16,5ºC (16h28) e a mínima de 10,4ºC (06h44).

Neste momento registo 13,4ºC

Abraço.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Abr 2014 às 15:02)

Aqui por Lagoa já vai chovendo... Não deve durar muito, mas já molhou o chão...


----------



## david 6 (24 Abr 2014 às 16:43)




----------



## SpiderVV (24 Abr 2014 às 16:48)

Aguaceiros esporádicos mas sempre fortes e acompanhados de rajadas de vento.


----------



## Agreste (24 Abr 2014 às 17:56)

Estranhei o vendaval que se levantou a meio da tarde mas não me fixei muito no assunto... agora está carregado a norte e parece que vamos ter aguaceiros. Quem diria?


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Abr 2014 às 19:44)

Agreste disse:


> Estranhei o vendaval que se levantou a meio da tarde mas não me fixei muito no assunto... agora está carregado a norte e parece que vamos ter aguaceiros. Quem diria?



Aqui, ainda molhou o chão, por volta das 17 horas.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Abr 2014 às 12:12)

20ºc


----------



## Agreste (27 Abr 2014 às 23:36)

Não tem havido notícias porque o tempo está já em modo primavera-verão. Além dos caracóis, hoje foi o dia de relembrar o sabor dos gelados.

Sexta-sábado e domingo de sol.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Abr 2014 às 10:28)

Já nos 18,4ºC


----------



## ecobcg (28 Abr 2014 às 14:38)

Dia mais quente do ano até à presente data, com *28ºC* registados no Sítio das Fontes neste momento. Vento fraco a moderado de NW e 36% de humidade... Quentinho!


----------



## ecobcg (28 Abr 2014 às 16:32)

*29,1ºC*

Tudo para a praia!


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Abr 2014 às 18:29)

Sempre interessantes os registos desta estação.
A vala/linha de água que passa junto(a uns 2 metros) da EMA, ajuda a explicar o arrefecimento nocturno, assim como aproximidade da ria de alvor.


----------



## MikeCT (28 Abr 2014 às 19:01)

Max em Faro hoje pelas 17:46 de 27,7º 
São 19h e ainda estão 27,3º


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Abr 2014 às 14:41)

24,9ºc


----------



## ecobcg (29 Abr 2014 às 14:46)

A manhã esteve ligeiramente mais fresca que ontem, mas agora já vai aquecendo outra vez, com 27,7ºC neste momento no Sítio das Fontes e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## MikeCT (29 Abr 2014 às 21:09)

Hoje em Faro 28,7º às 19:10 com vento fraco 

Pena a àgua do mar estar fria


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Abr 2014 às 10:33)

Já nos 22,2ºC


----------



## blade (30 Abr 2014 às 12:50)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Já nos 22,2ºC



meteoalentejo a tua estação já está com todo o equipamento necessário?
num dia de vento de leste pode chegar aos 50ºc em julho?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Abr 2014 às 13:11)

Sim já está com todo o equipamento necessário 
Aos 50ºC não digo, mas aos 45ºC é possível


----------



## ecobcg (30 Abr 2014 às 14:29)

Céu limpo, sol a brilhar, vento fraco de N e *31,3ºC* neste momento!
É Verão por aqui!


----------



## AnDré (30 Abr 2014 às 19:59)

Dia de verão no Algarve.

Tavira com mínima de 18,4ºC e máxima de 31,4ºC.

Agora, ainda nos 27,7ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (30 Abr 2014 às 22:24)

*32,1ºC* de máxima no Sítio das Fontes, seguindo neste momento com 21,3ºC! Está uma noite fantástica!


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Abr 2014 às 22:41)

AnDré disse:


> Dia de verão no Algarve.
> 
> Tavira com mínima de 18,4ºC e máxima de 31,4ºC.
> 
> Agora, ainda nos 27,7ºC.



Este ano, começa cedo as temperaturas altas e não tarda está à porta as mínimas tropicais e as noites insuportáveis para dormir. Maldito calor que nunca mais vai embora. Inverno não faz nada de jeito mas calor vem logo em Abril e dura até ao Natal. 

Amanhã, está bom para ir derreter para a serra comer uns belos caracóis e beber umas minis. 

Aqui, a máxima foi de 27.7ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Mai 2014 às 00:36)

Por aqui vento moderado a forte de NNE, com 18,1ºC, a aumentar. 41 km/h.


----------

